# finished my fish corner



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

I will be getting tanks in a few weeks.

http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/329886180

http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/439005774

http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/428505942

http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/684469883


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Nice corner man, hope it doesnt get too cold in there though.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Better get yourself a backup generator for that electric heater.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

Dont worry i got one or something like it and it gets 72 degrees in that corner


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

why are you keeping them in the garage? Where do you live?


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"why are you keeping them in the garage?" Why do people have fish tanks in bathroom, bedrooms, kitchens and yes even garages. Plenty of room to add more tanks the way I see it.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

I jsut have more room outside for more fish


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

my only concern is that you may have big temp variences out there, that isnt good for your fish if that happens, however if you live somewhere that stays hot most of the year youll be fine


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

AZ lives in VA. I think he will just have to monitor his temperature heavily....maybe get some kind of device that turns on the heaters if the temps drop too low.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

The heater that heats the room is on all the time 24 7 it stays at a constant 70 degrees day and night


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

what will you do in a power outtage though, I have heard horror stories of people having to stay up and continuely add hot water to tanks to keep their fish alive


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Need a backup generator!!!


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

don't worry about it i got something for that


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Either way, if you get it to work, it will rock!!! Keep us updated man!


----------



## ahel (Feb 2, 2003)

i keep tanks in my basement it is roughly 64F in down there, ya just have to overkill the heaters in the tanks, with that stand you could do a central filtration system, I have not had a power outage in about 10 years, i live in new jersey. Good luck heres some pics of my basement:


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

nice how many tanks will you have?


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

Drew ron is selling me some tanks when come up there i will only be getting a 65 wide and like 4 or 5 40 breeders or 36 breeders and dividing them he siad filtratio nwould cost less that way. Maybe i could meet you at his place he said you live only like 3 miles away


----------

